# Best timeshare pools in Orlando



## kapear (Jun 26, 2008)

Which timeshares, either II or RCI have the best kid -friendly pools in the Orlando area. We are planning an October trip but don't want to do the whole week at the parks. We have 4 kids from 2-12 who love the water. Thanks.


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 26, 2008)

*Marriott Horizons*

My kids (5 y/o at the time) just LOVED the pools at Marriott Horizons. The Pirate ship pool was amazing and great for the very youngest to pre-teen. The other pool has a large slide and an interactive water area that has 2 buckets. We only went to Disney 2 times during our stay and the kids wanted to leave the parks and get back to the pools.


----------



## capjak (Jun 26, 2008)

1.  DVC Beach Club
2.  DVC AKL
3.  DVC Boardwalk
4.  DVC SSR & OKW & WDL

5.  Horzions Marriott Orlando
6.  HGVC International drive, HGVC Seaworld, Marriott Grand Vista, Sheraton Vistana Villiages


----------



## tombo (Jun 26, 2008)

Orange Lake Country Club has the best pools with the exception of a couple of DVC pools in my opinion. There is a sand beach on a lake with boats for rent. There is a brand new  area called River Island with slides, waterfalls, and a huge lazy river. Just the River Island section (not counting the other pool sections) is to the best of my knowledge larger than any other resort's pool area in the Disney area (this section has 12 acres). In addition there are many other pools scattered around the resort plus putt putt, and arcade, movies, and many other kid friendly things to do without ever leaving. Here are some of the web pages to brouse. 


http://www.orangelake.com/wvrevitalization/

http://orangelake.com/tour_our_resort/pools_and_water_fun.html

I don't own a week here because the Disney area is so easy to exchange in to a nice resort that I haven't purchased a week, but I would buy here if I was going to buy a week in the disney area.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 26, 2008)

tombo said:


> Orange Lake Country Club has the best pools with the exception of a couple of DVC pools in my opinion. There is a sand beach on a lake with boats for rent. There is a brand new  area called River Island with slides, waterfalls, and a huge lazy river. Just the River Island section (not counting the other pool sections) is to the best of my knowledge larger than any other resort's pool area in the Disney area (this section has 12 acres). In addition there are many other pools scattered around the resort plus putt putt, and arcade, movies, and many other kid friendly things to do without ever leaving. Here are some of the web pages to brouse.
> 
> 
> http://www.orangelake.com/wvrevitalization/
> ...



For children, Orange Lake's River Island (RI) and DVC's Beach Club's Stand Alone Bay (SAB) are heads above the pools in the resorts that I have been and that includes the Hiltons and Vistana.  Both are lazy rivers.  SAB is deeper and kids tend to play along the entire pool.  RI is not as deep and has the zero entry pools where a lot of young children love to be.  I believe that SAB will hold around 1254 people whereas RI is over 800.  The slide at SAB is better and while RI has a sand area, the beach around the lake at SAB is better.  

The pools at Boardwalk Villas, Saratoga Springs, and the Villas at Wilderness  Lodge I would put on equal status with the Hilton's.  I haven't seen it but I understand that Bonnet Creek also has a lazy river but I'm been told that it is really small.  Again, I haven't seen it so I don't know.  There are some other resorts that I haven't been to but the pictures of the pool area with the pirate ships or other setups also look like something children would enjoy.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 26, 2008)

I would say any of the DVC resorts and Marriott's Horizons - great themed pools with slides. These are II resorts. You would have an easier time getting a 2 bedroom for your family size at Marriott's Horizons. Marriott Horizons has some good prices on cash getaway weeks if you want to save your week for a harder trade than Orlando. 

Go over to trip advisor and check out the pictures.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 26, 2008)

My vote is for the pools at Orange Lake Country Club.  They are great!!  
Especially River Island.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to agree with the OrangeLake RiverIsland pool as #1
and ill be there last week in Aug


----------



## kapear (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have an II AC that I can use. I need to see what comes up with my mom's RCI points account as well.  Our friends are staying at Orange Lake so it would be great if we could get in there through RCI.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just checked with a real weak trader and there is about seven 2 bedroom trades online for oct 08.  you should have no problem getting a week


----------



## kapear (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks all. We ended up booking a Marriott Horizons week. It seems that it will meet our needs the best.


----------

